# Pyrenees/Maremma



## RoyalValley

We have found some pups close to us that are 50/50 Pyr/Maremma. They have been around livestock and are 9 weeks old right now. 

What are the pros/cons to this mix?

Dad is reg. Pyr and mother is full blood Maremma and they are asking $300. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

We don't have any LGD's yet, this will be our first and we have been researching about them for a while. We have a small flock of Dorper sheep and Boer goats as well as a couple milk cows and chickens.

Thanks!
Juli

P.S. Will having a llama out with the sheep be alright with the pup?


----------



## BarbadosSheep

That should be a pretty good mix, although I didn't pay much more than that for AKC registered Anatolian shepherds. So I guess pricing depends on what is available to you and the going price. Personally I prefer purebred so that I can better predict behavior. Different breeds have different guarding styles and when you have a mix, you don't know what to expect. If you ever plan to breed your own LGDs, starting out with purebred animals is a better way to go so you can produce pure pups.

Having a llama in with dogs depends on the llama. Some llamas will not tolerate a pup and may stomp it. Some people use llamas as livestock guardians


----------



## KSALguy

that mix would be just fine, there isnt really that much differince in the style of the GP and the Maremma to make too much of a differince, if raised right and not confused by human intervention they would be great LGD's the pure blood issue is a mute point really sence technically they are still pure LGD, both parrent stock was bred for the same thing, your not going to have the bi polar issue when an LGD is bred to a non LGD, 

as for the Llama? i would not risk it, if the llama does what llamas do the pup is dead, if the llama doesnt do what llamas do the llama is defective,


----------



## RoyalValley

I made a mistake, Dad is papered Maremma and Mama is pure Pyr. 

I'm going to look at them in the morning and make a decision. 

Thanks for your input KSAL and Barbados.


----------



## Fowler

Will the llama be gelded? Intact males will try to mount your sheep, goats and squash them to death.


----------

